# Must Pete Rose die, before he enters the Hall of Fame?



## GA native (Apr 22, 2015)

The greatest baseball player of all time. And the only man on the "permanently ineligible list."

4,256 career hits
3,215 career singles
3,562 career games played
14,053 career at-bats
15,890 career plate appearances

Yet they let steroid puppies into the Hall...


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 22, 2015)

im not a baseball fan. but i think he has served his penance and deserves a second chance.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 22, 2015)

Pete should buy a lot next to the Hall and charge admission to view the memorabilia and have a chance to say hi to Mr. Hustle.  

I'd bet he would make a mint and the Hall would let him in just to stop it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 22, 2015)

Pete is right where he should be. He's a 2 bit hustler who knew the consequences of his actions.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 22, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Pete is right where he should be. He's a 2 bit hustler who knew the consequences of his actions.



so did jameis


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 22, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> so did jameis



You're right.




Matthew6 said:


> im not a baseball fan. but i think he has served his penance and deserves a second chance.



So are you saying that all thugs should get a second chance? I mean it's only fair.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 22, 2015)

All goes back to the Black Sox scandal in the 20's.
Baseball is going to punish anyone suspected of gambling.
He's paid his dues imo.
Hope he gets in before he leaves this earth.
Great ball player and has kept his nose clean.
He should be in.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Let him in.


----------



## Melvin4730 (Apr 22, 2015)

Pete should be in the Hall of Fame based on his playing career.

Gambing years after his playing carrer was over, shouldn't keep him out.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 22, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You're right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. But if I were the nfl commissioner, he would be banned from consideration in the upcoming draft and sit out this year; just as a starting point.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Melvin4730 said:


> Pete should be in the Hall of Fame based on his playing career.
> 
> Gambing years after his playing carrer was over, shouldn't keep him out.



He admitted that he bet on baseball while a player.


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Melvin4730 said:


> Pete should be in the Hall of Fame based on his playing career.
> 
> Gambing years after his playing carrer was over, shouldn't keep him out.



Yep.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 22, 2015)

I think he should be let in.  Part of the exhibit should be dedicated to his banishment from baseball due to gambling.  

This would give parents something to talk over with their kids on the way home.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 22, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> He admitted that he bet on baseball while a player.



And also agreed to the ban iirc.


----------



## GA native (Apr 22, 2015)

Do you believe that a man with those stats, bet against his own team?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2015)

GA native said:


> Do you believe that a man with those stats, bet against his own team?



Nope. He claims that although he did bet on baseball games, he never bet on games his team was involved with.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2015)

Dood played baseball with more intensity than any other man alive.



Let. Pete. IN.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 22, 2015)

Twiggbuster said:


> All goes back to the Black Sox scandal in the 20's.



The day they let Shoeless Joe Jackson in is the day Pete can get his hopes up.

If you play baseball and bet on it and get caught you can't get in. If you take steroids and hit 73 home runs in a single season and 762 lifetime it's just a matter of time before you're in. Steroids are good for home runs, home runs are good for the game. Gambling is evil.


----------



## Resica (Apr 22, 2015)

Remember when Pete played for Macon Peaches?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 22, 2015)

Resica said:


> Remember when Pete played for Macon Peaches?



Yes I do...Luther Williams Field. He played wide open back then too. 

In answer to the original question, he will most likely have his toes pointing up before they will let him in.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Apr 23, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The day they let Shoeless Joe Jackson in is the day Pete can get his hopes up.
> 
> If you play baseball and bet on it and get caught you can't get in. If you take steroids and hit 73 home runs in a single season and 762 lifetime it's just a matter of time before you're in. Steroids are good for home runs, home runs are good for the game. Gambling is evil.



My first thought too. Shoeless Joe should get in before Pete. Pete knew the rules when he broke em, and he knew the consequences. He either thought he was bigger than the game, and the rules didn't apply to him, or he's a moron who just didn't think he'd get caught. Either way, he knew what he was risking. Don't do the crime then complain when Daddy enforces the entire sentence.

 I also don't see any of the Steroid violators getting in anytime soon. Their voting numbers keep on going down.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 23, 2015)

Pete Rose aint even allowed in the hall of his own house.


----------



## GA native (Apr 23, 2015)

Steroid use was not banned in the MLB until 1991. Remember Canseco's book? Alleging 80% of the players were juiced? 

So if Pete had just continued to deny gambling, he'd be in?

But you are correct. No admitted steroid puppies are in Cooperstown. The puritans would burn them at the stake...


----------



## GA native (Apr 23, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Pete Rose aint even allowed in the hall of his own house.





Ha! I get it.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 23, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> I also don't see any of the Steroid violators getting in anytime soon. Their voting numbers keep on going down.



I hope you're right but I still bet Barry Bonds, Mark McGuire, Sammy Sosa and Jose Canseco all get in before Joe and Pete.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 23, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I hope you're right but I still bet Barry Bonds, Mark McGuire, Sammy Sosa and Jose Canseco all get in before Joe and Pete.



Ageed.  They also get a wink, nod and a slap on the back for saving baseball, courtesy of the big guy.  For that alone they eventually get in.  

There is only one active player in the top ten in hits, and he is a 1000 hits away from second place.  I think it's Jeter.


----------



## huntsman (Apr 24, 2015)

Let him in, he's served his time.  Unless they can prove he bet on his own team to lose and was in a position to help it happen, it shouldn't have been a problem to begin with.  Maybe the rule 'as written' was a bad rule to begin with. 

I hear you about rules being the rules, but baseball has been tainted in far worse ways since Pete was banned.  Pete's lived long enough now to realize how bad he screwed up but he was too good of a 'player' to be ignored forever.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 24, 2015)

A good take on Mr. Hustle:

http://www.theatlantic.com/entertai.../why-pete-rose-still-cant-be-absolved/378866/


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 26, 2015)

Year	G	AB	R	H	HR	RBI	BA
Car	1332	4981	873	1772	54	785	.356
Joe Jackson career stats. Not hall of fame worthy. Let Pete In


----------



## Hunter922 (Apr 26, 2015)

Dead or alive Leave Pete where he is. Out.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 26, 2015)

Hunter922 said:


> Dead or alive Leave Pete where he is. Out.



I agree

Hope he never makes it in.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 28, 2015)

huntsman said:


> Let him in, he's served his time.  Unless they can prove he bet on his own team to lose and was in a position to help it happen, it shouldn't have been a problem to begin with.  Maybe the rule 'as written' was a bad rule to begin with.



This.

I just don't see what's wrong with betting your team is going to win.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 28, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Year	G	AB	R	H	HR	RBI	BA
> Car	1332	4981	873	1772	54	785	.356
> Joe Jackson career stats. Not hall of fame worthy. Let Pete In



Third highest lifetime batting average in baseball doesn't qualify him for the HOF?


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Third highest lifetime batting average in baseball doesn't qualify him for the HOF?



Anyone can bat .356 over a short career like Joe's.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> A good take on Mr. Hustle:
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/entertai.../why-pete-rose-still-cant-be-absolved/378866/



Very good read and the folks that want him back in should read it.. 

Sorry Pete, you did the crime...


----------



## elfiii (Apr 29, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Anyone can bat .356 over a short career like Joe's.



12 years is a short career?


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 29, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Very good read and the folks that want him back in should read it..
> 
> Sorry Pete, you did the crime...



I disagree. The steroid debacle was even worse to me than what PR did. Way more widespread and caused so many more issues. 



elfiii said:


> 12 years is a short career?


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 29, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> I was being sarcastic.



 I see that now.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Apr 29, 2015)

Pete Rose earned it. By Awhile. Made a mistake and was punished. Let him in.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 29, 2015)

Patriot44 said:


> Ageed.  They also get a wink, nod and a slap on the back for saving baseball, courtesy of the big guy.  For that alone they eventually get in.
> 
> There is only one active player in the top ten in hits, and he is a 1000 hits away from second place.  I think it's Jeter.



Jeter isn't actively playing. he retired last year.

I think that the hall of fame should be for on field performance.  Not what you do off the field.  Darrell scrawberry  was a crackhead and he will be there if he already isn't.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You're right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spotty, you mad bro?  When jameis does his time like Pete then yes he should get a second chance.  But let's count the chances your hero has had already in just his short college career.

Dude, seriously, I know you A B S O L U T E L Y love your Noles, but dang it stop taking up for the guy that makes your team look stupid.  

nothing wrong with loving your team, but acting like the biggest cancer on the team is such an angel is well absurd.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 30, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Spotty, you mad bro?  When jameis does his time like Pete then yes he should get a second chance.  But let's count the chances your hero has had already in just his short college career.
> 
> Dude, seriously, I know you A B S O L U T E L Y love your Noles, but dang it stop taking up for the guy that makes your team look stupid.
> 
> nothing wrong with loving your team, but acting like the biggest cancer on the team is such an angel is well absurd.



Do you have to make every thread about Jameis?


----------



## redlevel (Apr 30, 2015)

I read somewhere a few years back that Pete would probably be in the HOF if the people he played with and against wanted him there and would push it.  Apparently he wasn't very popular with his teammates or opponents.

Whoever it was that called him "the greatest player of all time" or some such, he was great, but he ain't even in the top ten of greatest ever.

I saw him play several times with the Peaches.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 30, 2015)

redlevel said:


> I read somewhere a few years back that Pete would probably be in the HOF if the people he played with and against wanted him there and would push it.  Apparently he wasn't very popular with his teammates or opponents.
> 
> Whoever it was that called him "the greatest player of all time" or some such, he was great, but he ain't even in the top ten of greatest ever.
> 
> I saw him play several times with the Peaches.



Really?   Who was better from a hits standpoint? Maybe not the best ever...but really...he was one of the best. 

His intensity was probably what upset most. Having talent along with the will to win....that doesn't come often.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 1, 2015)

Pete Rose has always been in my Hall of Fame. Best there was.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 2, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Jeter isn't actively playing. he retired last year.
> 
> I think that the hall of fame should be for on field performance.  Not what you do off the field.  Darrell scrawberry  was a crackhead and he will be there if he already isn't.



Yup, brain cramp.  So, now there is no one even in the top ten active. That should speak for itself.


----------



## georgiabound (May 2, 2015)

I think it is unfortunate that Pete may never get into the HOF. Yes, he broke the rules. He also set some records. When there was a 10 minute standing ovation for him in the All Star game, I believe the sports world sent very strong message. Regardless of whether he is ever admitted in HOF, a lot of fans of the sport KNOW that he was one of the best to play the game. I also think that those of us that grew up watching him play consider ourselves somewhat honored at being able to see it. I believe Pete has already been accepted into a social type HOF. Personally, I would love to see him admitted some day.


----------



## drhunter1 (May 2, 2015)

My personal beliefs on the subject is that Faye Vincent and all other Commissioners since then are hypocrites. They reigned over the worst scandals in Baseball history and gave the nod and okeedoke to it while at the same time wagging their fingers at Pete for his crimes.

They are responsible for the dimishment of the sport I love and they should be banned themselves from baseball for life because of it. They knew that the players were taking amphetamines and steroides to gain a competative advantage and they turned a blind eye to it.

Pete should go in right now. He played the right way and has paid for whatever black eye he caused baseball, which pales in comparison the the steroid era that baseball ignored.

I don't like Pete Rose as a person. If you have ever met him he can be a condescending jerk, but so was Ty Cobb.  

Put Pete in and back date his entry 15 years!


----------



## Patriot44 (May 2, 2015)

drhunter1 said:


> My personal beliefs on the subject is that Faye Vincent and all other Commissioners since then are hypocrites. They reigned over the worst scandals in Baseball history and gave the nod and okeedoke to it while at the same time wagging their fingers at Pete for his crimes.
> 
> They are responsible for the dimishment of the sport I love and they should be banned themselves from baseball for life because of it. They knew that the players were taking amphetamines and steroides to gain a competative advantage and they turned a blind eye to it.
> 
> ...



Hear, hear!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2015)

This won't help his case... New records show he bet as a player.. 

http://www.sportingnews.com/mlb/sto...lifetime-suspension-rob-manfred-reinstatement


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jun 22, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Pete is right where he should be. He's a 2 bit hustler who knew the consequences of his actions.



For once I agree with SpotandStalk


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 22, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> This won't help his case... New records show he bet as a player..
> 
> http://www.sportingnews.com/mlb/sto...lifetime-suspension-rob-manfred-reinstatement



I read that today.  Wonder why it took so long to come out, and why anybody would keep a book that showed he was betting on games for over 14 years when he knew they were out to get him.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 23, 2015)

Pete Rose has paid for his mistakes.  Just like someone getting arrested and serving prison time, should that person never have the opportunity to get a decent job?

Wonder how many other "cheaters" are in the hall.  Ty Cobb was a very mean player and had no problem cutting you up with his spikes when he slid into a base, yet he is a hero and in the HOF.  Hmmmm, hypocrits.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 23, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Just like someone getting arrested and serving prison time, should that person never have the opportunity to get a decent job?



Convicted felons lose their right to vote and own firearms for life. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 23, 2015)

I wonder what Pete's odds are for getting into the hall now... Either way put Pete down for $1,000 he will likely take the bet.. 
He's never getting in, Move on.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 23, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Convicted felons lose their right to vote and own firearms for life.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Not 100% true.  a convicted felon can write a letter to proper authority and sometimes get their rights re established.

and not every one that serves jail time is a felon.

just sayin

And please tell me Lee, should a person that makes a mistake have to pay for that mistake his entire life?  

BTW  pete was never convicted or served jail time.  Just sayin.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 24, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> BTW  pete was never convicted or served jail time.  Just sayin.



The only reason for this is because he accepted a life-time ban.

I'm on your side...I think he should be in the hof.  I see so many roided up guys getting in and it is sick.  I really don't see much difference between the two.

If you're going to let the roids in, got to let the bets in.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jun 24, 2015)

Does it really matter, He will be remembered good or bad by fans of his era.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 24, 2015)

Wild Turkey said:


> Does it really matter, He will be remembered good or bad by fans of his era.



I think it does.  Baseball has a stain on it's blue dress.  They tried to keep it off with banning Pete Rose, but it just got worse with the strike and then with PEDs.  To sweep the strike under the rug and the PEDs under the rug, yet keep Rose out of the HOF is a double standard.

If Pete were black, he'd already be in.


----------

